# Fragespiel, Hilfe ! like Wer wird Millinär



## Gast (18. Apr 2007)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem,

ich muss bis Sonntag nachmittag, ein Frage/Antwort Spiel haben. Aber ich kann nichts, da ich ein absoluter Änfänger in Java bin. Ich weiß das ist weit hergegriffen das ich sofort ein spiel haben muss aber ich dachte mir es würde gehen.

Nun zum Spiel: 

5 Fragen 3 Antworten
wenn frage richtig dann weiter
wenn frage flasch dann ende
wer bis zum ende kommt, erhalt eine meldung 5/5 Fragen richtig 
wer falsch antwortet, der bekommt ne meldung haha falsch und ende.


Wer kann mir sowas geben, machen.

Es soll ja ncht euer Schaden sein,

wer fragen,ideen oder lösung hat kann mich gerne anrufen



Björn 

0175-15 10 465
ICQ 245-332-800

Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann bis sonntag nachmittag 16 uhr.

DANKE AN ALLE


----------



## Deady (19. Apr 2007)

Hi,
na du bist ja lustig.
Normalerweise würde ich drüber hinweglesen ... Willst Du wirklich Java programmieren? Oder nur so ein kleiner Ego-Trip unter Freunden?

Egal, schau mal hier rein:

Java von Kopf bis Fuß 
Kathy Sierra & Bert Bates
Deutsche Übersetzung von Lars Schulten & Elke Buchholz
1. Auflage Mai 2006 
ISBN 978-3-89721-448-4
Seiten 720, broschiert 
EUR49.90, SFR81.90
Englischsprachige Ausgabe: 
Head First Java 

Da gibt's ein ganzes Kapitel zu dem Thema (Fragekarten, Antwortkarten, Multiple-Choice-Logik, etc.) Mit diesem Buch kann man ganz nebenbei auf witzige Art den Umgang mit Threads, Listenern und Beatbox-Servern lernen. Wenn Du nix anderes vor hast und Dein IQ das hergibt, ist Sonntag 16 Uhr sogar ein realistisches Ziel.

mfg
Deady


----------



## DP (19. Apr 2007)

wir machen keine hausaufgaben für verwöhnte gören :lol:


----------



## doctus (19. Apr 2007)

Deady hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> na du bist ja lustig.
> Normalerweise würde ich drüber hinweglesen ... Willst Du wirklich Java programmieren? Oder nur so ein kleiner Ego-Trip unter Freunden?
> 
> ...



stimmt. das buch kann ich auch empfehlen. ich würde allerdings nicht dazu raten es bis sonntag zu "verschlingen", da man leicht auch mal ein paar wichtige stellen überspringen könnte. in dem tempo kann man einen roman lesen. bei einem lehrbuch sollte man sich allerdings ein bisschen mehr zeit lassen. 2 wochen sollte sich aber einrichten lassen.

lg doctus


----------



## AlArenal (19. Apr 2007)

In diesem speziellen Fall ist eh zu vemuten, dass selbst ein Leerbuch noch einen Lehreffekt hätte.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Apr 2007)

"Wer wird Millinär"

*schreien und wegrennen*

Jetzt werd ich schonwieder an den Kerl erinnert..


----------



## DP (19. Apr 2007)

es ist der kerl


----------



## Deady (19. Apr 2007)

logo, ich habe weit mehr als zwei wochen für das buch gebraucht. es ist sehr geil geschrieben, zumindest für java-neulinge wie mich.
aber meine bemerkung (sonntag, 16 uhr) sollte eh nur ein witz sein, weil ich die ganze anfrage für einen solchen halte. (':lol:')


----------



## doctus (19. Apr 2007)

vielleicht hättest du dann doch mehr auf sonntag, 16:53:35,568 Uhr verweisen sollen^^


----------



## Gast (19. Apr 2007)

Also danke für Eure Hilfen und Ratschläge. Ja das buch ist gut habe ich heute mal reingeguckt.

Habe nun das Spiel fertig, Danke an alle die mir helfen wollten.

Euch allen einen schönen Abend.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Gast (28. Mai 2007)

tja ich wünsche euch noch sehr sehr sehr viel spass , 
und einen guten tag noch  



     wünscht euch der  weibliche gast............


----------



## masta // thomas (28. Mai 2007)

Na dann zeig dein Spiel doch mal her 
übrigens... ich wär nicht so frei, und würde einfach mal so meine Handynummer preisgeben


----------



## Quaxli (29. Mai 2007)

Ich würde das Spiel auch gerne sehen. Und den Source-Code dazu...


----------

